# Looking for plants



## Fluffy10 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, I don't live in the Toronto area but in Windsor. I used to go to Big Al's stores whenever I was in the Toronto area but I'm starting to look for specific things for my planted tank and the BA's in Scarborough was less than helpful and getting plants for me. I will be in the area in March and was hoping I would be able to pick up the following plants from somewhere?
Bolbitis heudelotii
Christmas moss
Anubia nana petite
Pogostemon helferi
Java Fern
I was also thinking about getting 6 Boraras brigittae, but I'm a little worried they will be really shy. I have Celestial Pearl Danios now and they seem to just like to hang out in the plants all the time. 
Anyway, any advice on what stores would be willing to help me find my plants would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

if you're going to be in toronto - your best bet would be to see what members on the forum can set you up, as lots of us have plants avail all the time as we trim/prune/redo our tanks.

you'll get a better deal than from the LFS on the forums.


----------



## Fluffy10 (Feb 18, 2012)

How do I find out what members have the plants I'm looking for?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

post your list, and quantity of each to the plant forum (forsale section) and indicate when you'll be in the area (ie available to meet up)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Sarnia club is having their auction on April 21, you might check out when London is having their auction as well. contacts in either of these clubs or even Chatam-Kent AS, might help you with what you are looking for.


----------



## Fluffy10 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you all for you advice. It's all been very helpful.


----------

